# Login Probleme



## Juliet (16. April 2004)

Guten Morgen, 
ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage zu Logins in Foren. Was für Systeme haben die 
Forenbetreiber, dass ich mich bei einigen nicht einloggen kann, bei anderen schon? 

Also in Eurem Forum hier, klappt es ohne Probleme, aber bei einem Pferdeforum wo ich vorher registriert war, kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr einloggen, seit mein Computersystem auf XP umgestellt wurde. 

Das liegt doch bestimmt an irgendwelchen Einstellungen?

Büüttteeee helft mir mal, ich bin ganz traurig, dass ich in mein Pferdeforum nicht mehr reinkomm.....

Dasselbe Problem habe ich im Forum von meinem Gratiswebspace-Server.

Allgemein dazu noch eine Bemerkung: 
Seit wir XP haben gehts bergab......

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Tim C. (16. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Juliet _
> *Guten Morgen,
> ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage zu Logins in Foren. Was für Systeme haben die
> Forenbetreiber, dass ich mich bei einigen nicht einloggen kann, bei anderen schon?
> ...


Verweigert dein Browser (wahrscheinlich Internet Explorer 6?) evtl. über die Sicherheitseinstellungen das setzen von Cookies? Diese werden teilweise gesetzt um bestimmte IDs zu sichern. Bei uns wird die ID automatisch per URL übergeben, wenn es per Cookie nicht klappt (dieses komische s= in der URL).



> *
> Allgemein dazu noch eine Bemerkung:
> Seit wir XP haben gehts bergab...*


Mit was denn noch und was hattet ihr vorher?


----------



## Juliet (16. April 2004)

Hallo, 
ja, ich hatte geahnt, dass es mit den Cookies zu tun hat. Mal sehen ob ich Zugriff auf diese Einstellungen hab (ist mein Firmencomputer).

Vorher hatten wir NT, da ging das alles wunderbar. 

Seit wir XP haben, funktioniert der IE nicht mehr. Wenn ich einmal offline gehe, muss ich erst den ganzen Computer restarten, damit der IE wieder funktioniert. 

Aber: "die IT Leute arbeiten daran...." haha 

Danke, 
Grüsse


----------



## Tim C. (16. April 2004)

1) Mach deinen "IT-Leuten" klar, dass du viel lieber mit Mozilla FIrefox surfen willst und dass das für die Sicherheit auch viel besser ist  

2) Extras -> Internetoptionen: Unter den Punkten Sicherheit und Datenschutz findest du entsprechende Einstellungen. Sofern du Rechte hast den IE zu starten, solltest du auch die Einstellungen ändern können.


----------



## Juliet (16. April 2004)

Ja, OK werde ihnen den Mozilla vorschlagen..... 

Grade kam unser "persönlicher" IT Mann und hat mir gesagt, dass es wohl nicht geändert werden kann, aber wir haben wohl einen PC (im Keller...) der keine Einschränkungen hat, da werd ich jetzt mal gucken gehen....

Also vielen Dank für die Informationen, 
viele Grüsse


----------

